# 1960's Schwinn Continental in Coppertone...Pricing??



## HARPO

Attached is the only photo the owner has of it that he can send me. I can tell it's an early 60's model, and apparently someone added the "lazy levers" to it at some point that you can barely make out. Possibly the original saddle, but he said it's all dried out.

He's up to offers, but I have no idea as to if it's even worth _anything_ at all. Lol...I just like the color.  What do you guys think???


----------



## Oilit

It looks like a '60's version, so not as common as the '70's versions, but still not worth a mint. Condition looks pretty good in the picture, so if you can get it for the right price and you want it, splurge! They're not making any more of them.


----------



## HARPO

No clue as to what I'd do with it once I'd get it home...other than detail it. Frame appears to small for my 6' frame. Appears to be a '62 or '63, but had it been a '60 it would have had the suicide shifter on it.

_I really need to stop looking for bikes, lol!!!!!!!!!!!_!


----------



## Oilit

The frame is too small? Looking at the headtube, it's not 19", it's either 21" or 23", I can't tell for sure.


----------



## Lightweightbikes

The copper tone early 60's do they came with those type of brakes calipers I thought those caliper brakes start coming out late 60's thru the 70's....the logo on the frame is a 60's frame...schwinn swap parts from year and bike frames you do not know what you get the company it wasn't as good in the late 40's and 50's I consider those the gold age for the company...


----------



## SirMike1983

The 1960s-era Schwinns are not bad for the most part, especially those from the first half of the 1960s. They're a little on the heavy side, but they ride well and are quite strong. I agree that the earlier bikes are generally a bit more interesting and there seemed to be more innovation for their lightweights in the 1939 - 1959 period. But if you come across a nice 1960s era 3-speed, 5-speed, or 10-speed that fits you, it's worth owning because they're still pretty well-made and they make good riders. I think you need better pictures to tell what you're dealing with. If it doesn't fit, it's a "pass" unless you're just looking for something to work on. And then you have to consider what parts are going to cost to put it back to right, etc.


----------



## HARPO

Oilit said:


> The frame is too small? Looking at the headtube, it's not 19", it's either 21" or 23", I can't tell for sure.




I take a 25'' frame...sometimes a 24'' depending. I'm 6' with long legs.


----------



## HARPO

@Lightweightbikes  I think the bike is a '62. Appears to be the first year of the center-pull brakes. I attached both the '63 and the Super Continental 15 speed for '62 catalog pages.


----------



## gkeep

A Continental was what I dreamed of while riding my older brothers lime green 64 Varsity to school in the late 60s and early 70s.

Last Monday I had to go into work and in the scrap pile there was a March 8 1960 Continental in copper tone withe the suicide shifter and everything seemed original. The loader operator had grabbed it by the bottom bracket crushing one chain stay, the seat post and cranks. It was so sad, rims were pretty rusty but it had nice all chrome forks and might have cleaned well. I did a search on that bike and found a 1960 Coppertone Continental sold few years back for $400. The sold bike looks like a beauty.









						Sold - 1960 Schwinn Continental Coppertone | Archive (sold)
					

1960 Schwinn Continental  First model year in Radiant Coppertone  21" (54cm)  Recent overhaul fresh lube/grease and adjustment all around, cleaned and waxed.  Beautiful Schwinn Lightweight bicycle.  $400 Local pick up in Monrovia, California.  Feel free to contact me with any questions.




					thecabe.com
				




The poor sad victim of a front end loader looks like it had been stored out in the San Francisco salt air for some time. Probably dumped by someone who lived out near Ocean Beach. There was a fair amount of paint where I rubbed off the grime to see the serial number. I didn't have time to even try to pull some parts off.


----------



## HARPO

Someone somewhere said that the suicide shifter alone in good condition could be worth $100. I've never seen one.


----------



## Oilit

gkeep said:


> A Continental was what I dreamed of while riding my older brothers lime green 64 Varsity to school in the late 60s and early 70s.
> 
> Last Monday I had to go into work and in the scrap pile there was a March 8 1960 Continental in copper tone withe the suicide shifter and everything seemed original. The loader operator had grabbed it by the bottom bracket crushing one chain stay, the seat post and cranks. It was so sad, rims were pretty rusty but it had nice all chrome forks and might have cleaned well. I did a search on that bike and found a 1960 Coppertone Continental sold few years back for $400. The sold bike looks like a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold - 1960 Schwinn Continental Coppertone | Archive (sold)
> 
> 
> 1960 Schwinn Continental  First model year in Radiant Coppertone  21" (54cm)  Recent overhaul fresh lube/grease and adjustment all around, cleaned and waxed.  Beautiful Schwinn Lightweight bicycle.  $400 Local pick up in Monrovia, California.  Feel free to contact me with any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poor sad victim of a front end loader looks like it had been stored out in the San Francisco salt air for some time. Probably dumped by someone who lived out near Ocean Beach. There was a fair amount of paint where I rubbed off the grime to see the serial number. I didn't have time to even try to pull some parts off.
> View attachment 1408703
> 
> View attachment 1408702



It's sad, but there was lots of rust, that bike had been neglected for a long time. You can't save them all.


----------



## Tim s

Harp, if the paint is good and the price is right go for it you will enjoy bringing it back to like new conditio. Tim


----------



## Lightweightbikes

The bike is almost complete for the year restore would be a challenge good find...and thank you for who post the model catalog that way can be restore correctly nice model for the 60's way ahead time...thank you


----------



## GTs58

Well, it looks like it's night time and I can't see nothing in that picture, so can't comment on it other than saying I think it's a 1963 model.  

Here's a 1962 I picked up a few years ago and it was originally a Tourist model. It's also a 15 speed with an added chain ring.

Center pulls must have came out in 1963.


----------



## HARPO

@GTs58  Center-pulls are also on the '62 catalog page I put on.

BTW...the bike is with the same guy I bought the Schwinn Starlet from. I wonder what he'd actually take for the Continental?...


----------



## GTs58

Here's the 1962 catalog page. The 63 had a gearing change with the 14-28 freewheel vs. the 15-25 of late 61 & 62. 





1963 Catalog


----------



## 1motime

HARPO said:


> @GTs58  Center-pulls are also on the '62 catalog page I put on.
> 
> BTW...the bike is with the same guy I bought the Schwinn Starlet from. I wonder what he'd actually take for the Continental?...



Ask.  Repeat customers usually have an edge.


----------



## HARPO

GTs58 said:


> Here's the 1962 catalog page. The 63 had a gearing change with the 14-28 freewheel vs. the 15-25 of late 61 & 62.
> 
> View attachment 1409244
> 
> 1963 Catalog
> 
> View attachment 1409246




LOL!! I posted one those two pages already!


----------



## HARPO

@1motime @GTs58 What would be a good price, _Ballpark_, since you can't see all of it? Lets just call call it "Average" condition for lack of a better description.

Also, I'm betting on '62. Why? The 63's had QR front and rear hubs...and you can see that the rear wheel doesn't. Might have been changed out, like apparently the brake levers were as you can make out a "lazy lever" also in the photo. ALTHOUGH...it has the center-pull brakes from '62. Crossover time period?


----------



## Lightweightbikes

This bike is only 10 speed or 15 speed like somebody d3scribe I don't think they made them 15 speed a lower class bike than paramount even it had some improvements as customer taste for a little more....thank you


----------



## GTs58

Lightweightbikes said:


> This bike is only 10 speed or 15 speed like somebody d3scribe I don't think they made them 15 speed a lower class bike than paramount even it had some improvements as customer taste for a little more....thank you



Schwinn did produce a lower priced bike with a 15 speed. The 1962 Super Continental. Then for 1963 and 64 they made the Sierra that was a 15 speed but it was pretty much in the same class as the Continental.

@HARPO here is the for sale ad on that 1962 Conti. (side pull calipers) I paid less than his asking price and the bike was purchased as a parts donor for one of my Corvette 5 speeds. I sold the complete shift levers to a Cabe member in Denmark for 50 bucks. The rear derailleur sells for over 50 bucks in worse condition than the one on this piece. Wish the original bow pedals were on it, those would have been another $60 + in parts. I don't usually go any higher than $125 for a local lightweight in good condition and only pieces from 1966 and earlier.  






This was a one owner. Last half 1961 Continental Tourist that is all original but missing the plastic fenders. A couple drive train parts are worth more than what I paid for the bike.


----------



## HARPO

@GTs58  Very cool! I've owned many 70's versions (_and I have the first year 1946 Continental 3-speed_), but never a 60's version.

I'm waiting for the guy to get back to me about the seeing his bikes again, the Continental and perhaps a late 50's Hornet. I'll Post as soon as I can get to his house! He's very busy he told me, and he'll contact me.  Patience is NOT one of my virtues, lol.


----------



## HARPO

My '46 Continental...its been in the basement not ridden for the last couple of years...


----------



## Knez68cougar

Oilit said:


> The frame is too small? Looking at the headtube, it's not 19", it's either 21" or 23", I can't tell for sure.



While on the topic of frame size, how/where is that measured?  My mid-80's World Sport fits me just fine.  I might like to get another.


----------



## Oilit

Knez68cougar said:


> While on the topic of frame size, how/where is that measured?  My mid-80's World Sport fits me just fine.  I might like to get another.
> 
> View attachment 1412093



Traditionally measured from the center of the crank to the top of the seat tube on the frame. The seat post can be slid up or down for more adjustment, but the frame can't, so that's what they go by. Then whatever seat adjustment you have is up to you.


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> Traditionally measured from the center of the crank to the top of the seat tube on the frame. The seat post can be slid up or down for more adjustment, but the frame can't, so that's what they go by. Then whatever seat adjustment you have is up to you.




Didn't Schwinn and possibly others change their method of measuring a frame sometime in the 70's? ..................  Center of crank to top of top bar @ the seat tube?

Edit: This method was for the diamond frame lightweights.


----------



## HARPO

OK...I just brought it home. And hopefully the $75 I paid for it was worth it. You guys let me know...as well as the year, please. 

Right off, I know the brake levers were changed out at some point, and possibly the handlebars (and covering) as well. But what about the wheels.rims? They're Rigida Super Chromolux like I've had on my older Peugeot bikes.

Lycett saddle is original and dried out, and all the Huret and Weinmann components look original as well.

Serial number is: J222955


----------



## HARPO

...and more...


----------



## HARPO

@GTs58  Well, looks like it's September 10, 1962 according to the Angel Fire site... 

_BUT_...then the fork should be half painted and the brakes should be sidepull.


----------



## 1motime

Very nice bike and you got it for a good price.  With the Schwinn quality plating and lots of protective grease it should clean up well.  Paint has potential also.
I am envious.  Can't find bikes like that for that price in LA.


----------



## HARPO

@1motime  This is the same guy I bought the Schwinn Starlet from. He said this is what he paid for the bike, so who knows.

He also had a '57 or '58 Hornet with the tank, rear rack and truss rods (not the deluxe model). He wanted $225 for it, but the paint was really shot, as was the chrome.


----------



## 1motime

One at a time!  You must have a lot of space.  Only so much can be done with bad paint and chrome.  Unless you want to expand and part things out!


----------



## HARPO

@1motime  I HAD space, lol, but it keeps getting eaten up by this constant purchasing.

 I have let a few go, though, so I'm roughly at 30 bikes now. Aye Carumba!!


----------



## HARPO

@juvela  $75, Roger. Couldn't do another $60.....


----------



## 1motime

HARPO said:


> @1motime  I HAD space, lol, but it keeps getting eaten up by this constant purchasing.
> 
> I have let a few go, though, so I'm roughly at 30 bikes now. Aye Carumba!!



Aye Chihuahua!  30?
!!Much worse things to do with your time.  As long as your hands keep working and detail supplies hold out more power to you!


----------



## GTs58

HARPO said:


> @GTs58  Well, looks like it's September 10, 1962 according to the Angel Fire site...
> 
> _BUT_...then the fork should be half painted and the brakes should be sidepull.
> 
> View attachment 1417774




Well I'm really scratching my head on this one! 1962 serial and most all the parts fit for that year with a few that are for 1963. Note the fork on my 62 example I previously posted and the catalog image of the 62 Super Conti.  
You have low flange hubs with a possible axle change. Brake levers need to be put back to original by tossing those added on suicide levers. The freewheel looks correct for 62 with 15-25. The 63 went to 14-28. I've seen a 1963 Conti that had mix match parts with some later 1964 parts, but it looked legit. That Conti is well worth the purchase price IMO, and if you part it out please give me first crack!  Maybe @Eric Amlie can add his thoughts?

1962 should have high flange hubs. 1963 had low flange Atoms with quick release.
1962 should have side pull calipers. 1963 had center pull. But it looks like the 62 Super Conti has center pull. 
1962 should have an Ideale saddle. 1963 had the lycett.


----------



## Eric Amlie

GTs58, you know these bikes at least as well as I do.
Everything that you've written so far in this thread sounds correct to me, and I agree with you that no matter what the serial number is, this bike was built as a '63 model.
IIRC, there has been quite a bit of discussion on the subject of serial numbers and when they were stamped as opposed to when the frame was actually built up into a complete bike and shipped out to a dealer to be sold.


----------



## HARPO

@GTs58 @Eric Amlie  So, did Schwinn actually use Rigida rims back then, making these original to the bike? The hubs look really cheap, though.
Just another French maker, then, along with Huret on the bike I suppose.


----------



## HARPO

1motime said:


> Aye Chihuahua!  30?
> !!Much worse things to do with your time.  As long as your hands keep working and detail supplies hold out more power to you!




A _looooooong_ time ago I was up to 52. Nuts, to say the least!


----------



## Eric Amlie

I don't have any notes on the rims for the '63 Conti other than that they were steel, but I know that the rims on the '60 Conti were steel Rigidas with the "knurled" braking surfaces, so I wouldn't be surprised if they continued on with them to the '63 models.


----------



## GTs58

Rigida on the 62's and the Tubular S-6 started on the 63's.


----------



## GTs58

Here's @rollfaster 's mix and match 1963/64 Continental. Side pulls? 









						63 Continental Sport Tourist | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

L3 Coppertone one owner and immaculate. This bike has little to no wear. Can't wait to clean this baby up! Would love to find a really nice Sprint seat for it to tie in all the other Sprint goodies on it.




					thecabe.com


----------



## HARPO

@GTs58 @Eric Amlie  Thanks for the additional info, guys! Bike is a bit more original than I had thought then.   

I should really finish up the other bikes I'm working on...but this one is calling my name right now. I know I won't be bored for awhile, that's for sure.


----------



## HARPO

I took the bike outside on the patio because it was so beautiful a little while ago. I wish it would stay like this all summer!

_Anyway_...I was pleasantly surprised to see that the seat slid _right ou_t without any issue! I also removed the decaying handlebar foam grips, and then decided to clean off the hubs to see a makers name and was _very_ surprised. Though BOTH rims are Rigida, the rear hub is made in Japan...the front hub in West Germany (_I got a photo of the logo, but not the wording_). This is starting to look like the bike was made by the U. N. 

So far we have USA...W Germany...France...and Japan. Talk about sourcing out parts!!


----------



## Tim s

Looks like a nice project Harpo, enjoy the process, can’t wait to see the finished product. Tim


----------



## HARPO

Tim s said:


> Looks like a nice project Harpo, enjoy the process, can’t wait to see the finished product. Tim




Lots of paint loss, along with everything else, but I'll deal with it. I'll do the best I can to make it at least presentable for a bike this old. It'll be fun! 

And I THINK I might have a more correct set of brake levers in one of my Schwinn Stash containers.


----------



## GTs58

The brake levers on your bike are most likely the originals. Someone just added those suicide levers to the original pieces. Can't tell from your pictures if the Rigida's have perforated sidewalls or not. Picked up a Varsity a while back and the seller gave me a wheel that had the Rigida rim but the sidewall perforation was totally different then the 60-63 Schwinn's version. I still have not seen another one like it.


----------



## HARPO

@GTs58  Sidewalls are smooth. I've had the perforated versions on Peugeot's that I've had (a PX-10 has them).  
Once again, I need to go to my "Stash" because I just remembered I have a pair of 27'' wheels with the Rigida rims. I'll have to see where the Hubs were made and what the sidewalls look like.


----------



## HARPO

Cleanup continues...


----------



## HARPO

Almost ready for handle bar tape...in white, of course, to keep it correct. Lucky I had one left!

@GTs58  These aren't the original brake levers (_though I will leave them on_). You can see the scrapes where they had a hard time removing the originals at the end of the bars.

To bad that there is so much paint loss, but it is what it is.


----------



## HARPO

Getting there...


----------



## HARPO

_Tape is on!_ And check out what I saw on the handlebars as I begun.
Raining now, otherwise I'd take photos outside. Front derailleur needs adjusting, but  it's done.

And I'll be putting it up For Sale soon. Pickup Only at my house, as usual, though.


----------



## HARPO

All done, @GTs58 .


----------



## HARPO

And the rest...


----------



## Eric Amlie

That's a lot of labor.
Job well done.
Thanks for saving it!


----------



## HARPO

@Eric Amlie  Thanks Eric.

I love working on the bikes as much, and probably more even, than riding them. 

It's like bringing something back to life! It's a nice feeling of accomplishment and pride when you stand back and see what the hours of work have done. I'm sure everyone on this site feels the same way after all the time and energy that's put into a bike that they can look at and get a big smile. 

That's why the Before and After photos are so important. Sometimes you don't realize the Train Wreck you brought home ever looked that bad! 🤪


----------



## HARPO

Bike is now listed on Facebook and Long Island Craigslist at $225. 

Local Pickup only, because I don't ship anymore.  😎


----------



## Tim s

Great work Harpo. Tim


----------

